# Platinum 24 auger lock?



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Perhaps I missed it in the directions, but is there a way to Not have the auger automatically lock when both levers are depressed? I’ve gotten used to the auto-turn, but I’d like to keep moving without blowing snow when I make reverse turns. You have to let up on the left lever for the auger to disengage, correct? The lock is great for adjusting the chute on the move, though. Maybe I’m just being too picky. Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You are not the first to comment on this.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...e-30-;-love-hate-rant-update-love-yippee.html


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Notes said:


> Perhaps I missed it in the directions, but is there a way to Not have the auger automatically lock when both levers are depressed? I’ve gotten used to the auto-turn, but I’d like to keep moving without blowing snow when I make reverse turns. You have to let up on the left lever for the auger to disengage, correct? The lock is great for adjusting the chute on the move, though. Maybe I’m just being too picky. Thanks


ETA: It doesn't appear that we have a CHOICE in whether the auger locks with the traction control or not. Just the work around I have below.

YES!!! There is an EASY way to eliminate the lock. I have a Deluxe 30 so not sure if it'll apply to you.

Under the dash you'll see the locking mechanism. Mines right in the middle.

There's two cheap plastic cams that rotate and create the lock.

On the cam's you'll see a sort of D-clip. Squeeze either handle partially to rotate the cams where you can take a pair of needle nose pliers and pull the clips out. Do this on both cam's.

Now, with the clips out I loosened the small bolt holding the steel rod to the cams under the traction lever. Once loosened pull the rod out about an inch and remove both cams. Replace the small bolt.

The entire mechanism is still intact except the cams and thus NO MORE ASININE locking. I was practically jumping around like a little girl when I got that out of the way.

I saved the clips and cams as the thrower is brand new and if I return it (!!!!) or just want the function back I still have the parts. 

If I could post pic's I would do a much better post of how to do it.

Hope that helps. I know it's not the best description but I'm at work and in a hurry.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Just looked at mine. Wonder if you could get the same results by only removing the cam on the traction lever. It looks like maybe that’s the only one that catches and releases.??


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

I’m wrong. You’re right. Gotta remove both cams. Thanks for the fix!


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Notes said:


> I’m wrong. You’re right. Gotta remove both cams. Thanks for the fix!


Yeah, no problem at all. I figured the auger cam had to come off only but took them both off anyway.

Probably need to keep this 'fix' out there for all the folks that may want to try it.

Ultimately what I'd love to see is a way to press and lock the auger handle down and then be able to do a hard press (??) and release it. Probably a lot of mechanism to get that to work though.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

I’m going to try it for awhile, but I might put the cams back. When you make a turn, you usually have to adjust the chute. Without the lock you have to let go with one hand. That stops either the auger or the traction control - similar to what we were complaining about in the first place. I like your idea of being able to lock the auger independently of the traction control. Maybe a notch that you could slide the lever into?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wonder how many people prefer the locks vs don't like them? Personally, I like them, allows me to direct the shoot on the fly w/o having to stop all the time. I make long passes though. My dad recently received a new (to him) blower which has those locks and he likes them too, as his previous one didn't have them. He likes them for the same reason I do. He lives in town, so he has a much shorter driveway than I do but still likes them.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, we'll see. The machine has plenty of power to remove any snow that I collect while I adjust things. The thing I saw was that it was throwing snow, when locked, in an area I HAD JUST CLEARED. Not cool.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

FWIW - Locks (cams) removed and I like it.


----------

